# Free bike: Carrera Subway 8 (broken Nexus hub) in Croydon



## Saundie (23 Aug 2012)

I have a Carrera Subway 8 with a broken Nexus hub that I would like to give away, as I have no desire to fix it and it's taking up valuable space in the garage. The frame is labelled as 18" which I believe Halfords refer to as a medium. Everything on the bike is in good condition, having done only ~1000 miles, however the Nexus 8 speed hub is broken. It stopped shifting and the LBS was able to get it working briefly, only for it to stop again. Now it doesn't even engage the gears properly any more, so I am fairly certain it's unrepairable and needs to be replaced.

I am located in Croydon (South East London) and am around most evenings and at the weekend, in case anybody is interested in picking it up from me!


----------



## Peter Armstrong (23 Aug 2012)

NOOOO! So far away!


----------



## Saundie (23 Aug 2012)

Oh, and as a special incentive, it has a pair of almost brand new 1.35" wide Schwalbe Kojaks - I don't have any other bikes with 26" wheels so they're of no use to me. It also has a rack and mudguards on it!


----------



## SteelUn (24 Aug 2012)

Hi Saundie if it is still available, can I take it off your hands? Thanks!


----------



## Saundie (24 Aug 2012)

Hi SteelUn, it is still available - I have sent you a message.


----------



## Saundie (26 Aug 2012)

Bike has been collected!


----------

